# S-ATA / IDE Festplattengehäuse



## rcon (1. Juni 2005)

Aloah alle zusammen,

leider habe ich ein kleines Problem und hoffe ihr könntet mir dabei helfen, es zu lösen. 
Also:

Ich habe vor mir eine weitere Festplatte zu zulegen. Zur Zeit habe ich eine IDE und möchte jetzt mir eine S-ATA + Festplattengehäuse zulegen.
Habe bisher schon viele schöne Gehäuse für S-ATA gefunden, doch ich möchte ein Gehäuse was S-ATA und IDE unterstüzt.

Meine Vorstellung:
interner Anschluss = S-ATA / IDE
externer Anschluss = S-ATA / USB 2.0

Im ganzem netz habe ich bisher nur ein Gehäuse gefunden was diesen Kreterien enspricht. Klicke hier ! 

Könntet ihr mir vielleicht helfen weitere Festplattengehäuse zufinden? Weil nur eins zur Auswahl finde ich recht magel. Muss doch noch irgendwo solche Gehäuse geben.

Danke im vorraus schonmal!

rcon


----------

